
Good-bye Shockley Labs - marcuskaz
http://siliconvalley.town/good-bye-shockley-labs/
======
beamatronic
I saw it coming down yesterday from Valero across the street and was
surprised. "Didn't you guys read the plaque?"

It's been in the works for a while. This article is from April 2013:

[http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_23003899/cassidy-readers-
inspi...](http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_23003899/cassidy-readers-inspire-ways-
honor-birthplace-silicon-valley)

According to this it was not "practical" to save the building.

------
ndesaulniers
There's a plaque on San Antonio Ave in Mountain View dedicated to the
invention of the transistor at Shockley labs.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_View,_California#Econo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_View,_California#Economic_past)

~~~
joshuapants
I believe the transistor was invented at Bell Labs, though Shockley was
involved in the invention

------
guard-of-terra
First Asimov's house and now this.

Don't you appreciate a bit that it's a part of history of humanity that you
just torn down? Not just yours, which would be still a shame.

~~~
whyenot
The physical lab wasn't a part of the history of humanity, what was done there
-- that's what is important. The building was not in good shape and the
landlord(s) have had trouble finding long term tenants for the site for
decades. A shopping mall and high density housing are a much better use for
the site. The building may be gone, but memories of Shockley, both the good
and the bad, live on.

~~~
timthorn
By that reasoning, BT's plans to build on Bletchley Park would have been fine.
The physical context of a place is often a central part of understanding the
an activity and how the people involved worked.

------
willidiots
For those who haven't seen it, Geek Silicon Valley gives a great tour of
historically significant locations throughout the area:
[http://www.amazon.com/Geek-Silicon-Valley-Sunnyvale-
Francisc...](http://www.amazon.com/Geek-Silicon-Valley-Sunnyvale-Francisco-
ebook/dp/B001PSEPS4)

Might be time to visit some of these places before they're gone forever.

------
stretchwithme
Spent many hours in the laundry mat across the street in the 90s and had no
idea.

Are they sure it wasn't the laundry mat that was supposed to have been torn
down? :-) :-(

